# 71 out to the range.



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Finally got my little Beretta 71 [.22 nee faux suppressor] out to the range.

Excellent little pistol. Group was not too bad - need more practice. I did find the 8 shot mag has a worn follower and slide does not stay open on last shot.

I have other 10 shot mags that fit and function fine. [I need to get those spacers for the bottom of the mags]
Looks like a follower swap might be in order.

As for the Sig Mosquito, first 2 shots: FTF then a stovepipe. Then the ammo changed and not a problem.

But ammo aside, its just amazing how an old Beretta makes a New Sig look like junk.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've heard the Mosq is a little finicky, and there are some problems with the "new" Sigs. As I understand it, the CEO of Kimber left for Sig and has changed everything. Using inferior internals to save cost, producing way too many variants, etc., has made many of the old Sig fans less than happy with the new direction Sig has gone. I love my 1987 W. German made P226, and a lot of the old guys will tell you not to buy anything new that Sig makes. 

I don't know if I'd go that far, but you just have to be aware that you may have some issues with the new products, depending on the one you get. The Mosquito is one of those, I hear. At one time, if you bought the M11-A1, you got a Mosquito free! What does that tell you?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I had an old Ruger MkII Target, but takedown was such a bear and the Sig just felt right. Although not jumping for joy at the trade, I do like the Sig better.

Now if the performance improves with age, I'll be very pleased. In the mean time, I will be watching the used racks for a Beretta 87bb.

Just to be safe.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

CW said:


> In the mean time, I will be watching the used racks for a Beretta 87bb.


If you want to get a great 22, try the Bersa Thunder 22. Identical (almost) to the 380-based Bersa Thunder, mine has been trouble free since I got it. Not a down-sized version like the Mosquito is to the P226, the Thunder 22 would make you train and shoot exactly as if you had a Thunder 380 in your hand. I have both the Thunder 22 and the Mosquito (among my closet full of 22's) and enjoy them all, but I think the Thunder 22 is over-looked.

Sorry, not to thread-hijack.....


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been tempted to get a Thunder in .40 Smith or .45. I was looking for a compact SA with a hammer and the Bersa was closest and very tempting.... until the Springfield EMP came out.

So many guns so little money.

I'll check out the .22. Thanks.


----------



## kurniawan (Apr 9, 2015)

gather


----------

